# Luvias Or Certate???? Help



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Hello,

Need help!!! Can't make up my mind which one to get? Certate 2500R or Luvias 2500R...... Is the Certate worth the extra $$$??

Ben


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

hi i have sent you a note about a cheap certate 2500 get in touch


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Metal vs plastic. Buy the Certate. I'd like another one.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

G'day Ben
What are you going to use it for?
I've been checking out different reels in the 2500 range to, but am no expert and I have not used either reel. I think the Luvias is suited more for your bream stile fishing, it's very light and coupled with a light bream rod would be excellent for casting small plastics all day. The Luvias is lighter, about $150 cheaper and comes with a spare spool. Obviously the Certate is a better reel, but you pay for it. If your after a good strong all round reel and don't mind spending the bucks get a Certate.
Your lucky that you've managed to narrow it down to 2, I've still got about 8 on the short list.....just too many to choose from.


----------



## Deepsouth (Feb 17, 2008)

Okuma V-system! Hard to beat at that price and with those features 
http://www.okuma.com.au/home/okuma/prod ... 20Spinning


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for your comments. I current have the New Luvias 2000 and really love it. It is great for casting weightless plastics and light hard bodies. I have matched it with my Egrell S2, really fantastic light combo.

I was looking at the Certate or Luvias 2500R to match up with my Bear S4. Targeting Larger Squire, Snapper, Jew etc..
Correct me if I am wrong, but I have been told that the 2500R's are the 3000 sized reels with the 2500 spool. I was of the opion that the Certate 2500R had a 7kg drag, till I saw Daiwa's website.

http://www.daiwafishing.com.au/index.cf ... ct=certate

Can anyone shed light on this?

Ben


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

don't need a torch to read 2500 - 7kg. I don't mean to be a smartarse, but I think you misread it.


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

As I said, I am looking at the 2500R Custom.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

oops - (blushes, shuffles feet and looks at floor while backing slowly away)


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

BENM said:


> Targeting Larger Squire, Snapper, Jew etc..
> Correct me if I am wrong, but I have been told that the 2500R's are the 3000 sized reels with the 2500 spool. I was of the opion that the Certate 2500R had a 7kg drag, till I saw Daiwa's website.


That would be finger trouble on the part of the website person. They are the 3000 gearcase with the 2500 spool, with the custom handle as well, and a spiffy paint job. I run mine at 3.5kg measured drag, because that's as much as the rod will take. The reel has plenty left, and at 3.5 kg is very smooth releasing line. I've caught snapper to 70cm (reel not even trying) and kingfish to 80cm (an absolute buzz, drag screaming) and loved the way the reel works. The only drawback is with the smaller spool, the reel has a lower retrieve speed, but it's built strong enough to utilise the winching power of the lower ratio, and if you wanted to you can wind under load (I prefer to pump and wind generally). Also the reel is very nicely balanced so you can increase retrieve speed by winding faster.

OK Daiwa Australia, where's my free reel?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Gatesy goes it alone...


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

i imagine that's why you need that bucket of the stuff

:lol:


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

Interesting thread guys. I've been investigating the use of wipe on sex appeal myself!

Sorry I meant the luvias vs. certate debate!  Would obviously love a certate, but how much difference is there between the two? Is the luvias more on the same pegging as a sol- just lighter?


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

That photo is gold!!!! 

JT


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

If you already have a Luvias 2000 covered for your bream fishing, then why not lash out on the certate for the bigger fish...certainly a more robust reel


----------



## KingsRule (Sep 14, 2005)

I'd say go the certate. The luvius is nice, but i rekon when you need the extra grunt you will have it. 
I have the standard 2500, while not the smoothest reel it has alot of balls for a reel that size, i'd be confident targeting most fish with it


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks for all your comments, Certate here I come!!!


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Picked it up today.


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

Well done BENM! Hope you have a bunch of fun with it!


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

well done. you won;t be disappointed. I have a certate 4000 and it is an AWESOME reel. smooooooth drag. perfectly meshing gears. it is a pleasure to use even when you are not catching something :lol:


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

Well, I've been looking at a 3000 size reel (sol/ luvias/ certate- depending on budget and how likely I think I am to fall out!) for a bit and rang Daiwa Aust about some other stuff and thought I'd throw this question to their staff member. He (as always when I've called) was awesome. There's the info that Zaion is as strong as aluminium and light as magnesium, but here are 2 other facts (well they were new to me!) left out of the marketing brochure. The first was particularly interesting.

1) Because they save money on the body, they've put the internals of an exist inside the luvias (which is why they still cost $400)
2) because they are not painted, the colour is through the resin you won't get scratches through the paint


----------

